# T-Shirt Mock-Ups For Keya Shirts



## shopteeuser2000 (May 19, 2011)

I've tried the Keya brand of shirts and I really like the softness of the shirt and the printing results. I'd like to start selling these t-shirts with my graphic designs and market them.

Anyone know where I can find a T-shirt mock-up specifically of Keya shirts (all colors) or has anyone created mock-ups for this brand? I've contacted Keya, but they just sent me their catalog with bunch of text on the t-shirts.

Thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This Keya link has blank pictures of their tees. MC180 The Better Basic Tee

If that doesn't help you, there's nothing special looking about their tees. Plenty of generic mock-ups out there you could use.


----------



## shopteeuser2000 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much. The generics are a great idea.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

I buy Keya shirts.
Pro. good quality. fantastic prices
Con. bad inventory


----------



## Pace Laser (Oct 10, 2015)

I agree 100%.
Fantastic shirts, but it's almost like the USA division is a red haired stepchild after thought.
From emailing them with questions regarding their inventory, (or lack of), they sound just as frustrated with their situation as I am.
Really too bad. Excellent shirts for DTG.


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

You can buy some blank tees that will look similar to the Keya Blanks on istock.com. Photoshop would be the best program to use for realistic mock ups. If you have a white blank you can change the color on that blank to any color you want in your catalogs using photoshop. If you don't know how to use Photoshop you can always hire someone to make the mock ups for you.


----------

